# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Aanslag op tong

## DaS

Is er iets te doen aan een poederachtige aanslag op de tong? 
Ik ben er mij van bewust dat roken er voor een groot deel iets mee te maken heeft, mijn vriendin rrokt ook en heeft er veel minder last van.Ik heb reeds zo'n tongkrabber geprobeerd maar echt efficient is dat ook niet.

----------


## Rob 2

Aanslag op de tong is vooral het gevolg van vlees eten. Zelf ben ik vegetarisch en heb nooit last van aanslag gehad. Tot voor kort rookte ik ook als een schoorsteen, maar dat zorgt niet voor aanslag. 
Poets na het tandenpoetsen ook je tong en spoel ook iedere dag met Listerine o.i.d.

----------


## bébé

Ik eet geen vlees, maar heb wel diezelfde aanslag  :Frown:

----------


## lacuna

Daar heb ik ook last van  :Embarrassment:  Als het witte poederachtig deel erop licht kan m'n adem soms storend ruiken.
Heb ook zo'n tongschraper, maar het is meer genezen dan voorkomen. Als ik m'n tong schraap is m'n adem fris.
Weet iemand of er iets bestaat om te voorkomen? ik ben naar de dokter geweest en heb al eens een 'antischimmelpilletje' moeten inslikken,maar dit hielp niet. 
Het ligt aan de maag dat ik dit krijg ; zegt de dokter, is er hier iets tegen bestand?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hier staat een artikel over beslagen tong / aanslag op tong.

*Een witte aanslag op de tong*
Dit kan horen bij veel verschillende aandoeningen. Het wordt ook wel een wit beslag
genoemd. Dit is geen specifieke klacht, maar het wijst op een verminderde weerstand of algemene lichamelijke conditie. Het komt ook voor bij mensen die veel roken en mensen met een slechte gebitsverzorging. Ook sommige medicijnen (bv. antibiotica) kunnen een wit beslag op de tong veroorzaken.
*Tips en adviezen*
Een goede (mond)gezondheid en weerstand zijn erg belangrijk om tongklachten te voorkomen of verminderen. Uw tandarts en/of mondhygiënist kunnen u adviseren over een goede mondhygiëne. U kunt uw weerstand op peil houden door gezond en gevarieerd te eten, voldoende te slapen en regelmatig te bewegen. Roken en alcoholgebruik hebben een negatieve invloed op het mondslijmvlies en daarmee ook op de tong.

_(Bron: mlds.nl)_

----------

